# Boston Whalers



## pthunter74

I know these are supposed to be good boats but they seem more pricey than other boats in thier same size.So are they realy that munch better?Or are you just paying for the name?


----------



## CUOffshore

*Whalers*



pthunter74 said:


> I know these are supposed to be good boats but they seem more pricey than other boats in thier same size.So are they realy that munch better?Or are you just paying for the name?



They're really that much better.

They've been building boats for a long time and the "unsinkable legend" is one of the safest boats on the market.  











Look at it this way, when the Coast Guard comes to save you, they show up in a Whaler...

I own three of them. This 15 footer is my inshore boat and is 26 years old...






The Outrage 18 you see here is 27 years old...






That said, I'm not so sure about the newer Whalers.  You can't go wrong with the older hulls.

-Dave


----------



## oldenred

great boats!


----------



## mauk trapper

What makes them that much better in terms one can understand?


----------



## CAL

mauk trapper said:


> What makes them that much better in terms one can understand?



The boats are foam construction.In the 60's they cut one in half,a 13 ft.one and two men floated away.Later on they cut one in 3 pieces and three men floated away.One man in each piece.Both were the 13 ft.model.All the fastners in their boats are stainless steel.The boats are warranted against falling against the rails in rough seas and the rails not holding.There are many good boats built now days with good quality construction and if one checks most are compaired to a Boston Whaler.Many Whalers that are 30 years old sell almost for as much as a new other brand.My finding anyway.


----------



## mudmanh41

If you look in my advatar you will see my 17 ft montauk.Best boat I ever owned.This is my second 17 ft center console. The first one was a custom craft made in Metter Ga. It was not half the boat my whaler is.I had the custom craft for 14 years.When I sold it the transom was rotten as were the floors.Was supposed to be foam filled HAH. There was not enough foam in this boat to float an ant.The whaler on the other hand is solid foam through and through.The custom craft was a 76 model and the whaler is a 77.The whaler is still going today as is the 90 hp johnson on the back. Great motor just a little thirsty.


----------



## ratherbefishin

I don't know if Carolina Skiff was trying to copy the Boston Whaler, but their DLV model is almost identical to a Whaler hull.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker

Never owned a Whaler, but I know a guy who does. That is one fine boat. They are like a Ranger bass boat. Well built, well backed, and hold a good resale value.


----------

